
Tell HN: Got banned and received no notification nothing from HN - clossusrocks
Profile:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;threads?id=gingabriska<p>I don&#x27;t post anything political or flaming but I&#x27;ve no idea why moderators chose to ban me.<p>I&#x27;ve just one comment flagged in the whole account and it&#x27;s things detailing my own experience.<p>But it seems moderators have their own agenda or why would they do this to me? Never received any warming or infraction, I wasn&#x27;t even called out by them.<p>I&#x27;ve been still posting comments but found it weird that I didn&#x27;t receive any reply to my comment or any upvote or downvotes, so I decided to ask my friend to check my profile and she told me she is unable to see any of the comments I made in past few days.<p>I am not even sure why would you choose to stay on this platform if this is what happens to the members here.
======
dang
When someone keeps breaking the site guidelines and won't stop, and keeps
creating new accounts to do that with, we eventually start shadowbanning, i.e.
banning their new accounts without telling them. Most serial trolls, of
course, are perfectly aware of this. Sometimes they even post to HN to make it
look like we've treated them unfairly.

